# Gaggia Classic or Sage Duo Temo Pro



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm pretty set on the idea of a DTP but should I be looking at the Gaggia Classic too?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I had a classic as my first real machine and was fairly happy with it, I do much prefer my DTP that I am using now though, the temperature varies so much on the classic that it is difficult to make consistent drinks.

I don't think that the DTP is perfect with the temperature but it is better than the classic.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Classic all the time, you should know how to use it though







. I mean you have to invest in learning.

BR


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

L&R said:


> Classic all the time, you should know how to use it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is what way is the classic better than the DTP?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Simple yet effective design and internals, full size portafilter, yes upgrade will come and you won't give away all baskets, tampers etc. For me this is the first machine to start with, afterwards comes HX and double boilers. Sage is also capable but I personally wouldn't go this direction. Temp surf w Classic is easy and maintenance as well. Upgrading Classic is real fun too, OPV adjust, brass shower plate and Rancilio steam wand and last but not least adding PID. Of course the money is yours so it is up to you.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

L&R said:


> Simple yet effective design and internals, full size portafilter, yes upgrade will come and you won't give away all baskets, tampers etc. For me this is the first machine to start with, afterwards comes HX and double boilers. Sage is also capable but I personally wouldn't go this direction. Temp surf w Classic is easy and maintenance as well. Upgrading Classic is real fun too, OPV adjust, brass shower plate and Rancilio steam wand and last but not least adding PID. Of course the money is yours so it is up to you.


Thanks for your reply. So is full size portafilter better?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I wouldn't use other than 58 mm now, unless it is about some retro lever machine.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

L&R said:


> I wouldn't use other than 58 mm now, unless it is about some retro lever machine.


Does 58mm give better results or is it because it's more standard so you can reuse baskets/tamers etc.?

It looks like the oracle and dual boiler use 58mm


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Weymouth said:


> Does 58mm give better results or is it because it's more standard so you can reuse baskets/tamers etc.?
> 
> It looks like the oracle and dual boiler use 58mm


58mm is just the standard size, means if you end up upgrading you can keep baskets and tampers.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Classic vs DTP...

DTP:

+ Has PID as standard

+ More temperature stable as standard

+ Better steaming as standard

- Largely made of plastic

- Longevity will be measured in single digits of years if you're very lucky, single digits months if not

- 54mm (non standard) portafilter / baskets

- Not easy to fix / repair / modify yourself (if at all).

Classic:

* Rubbish thermostat controlled temperature as standard - but can be PID'd with ease ;-)

* Not very temperature stable as standard, but great with a PID

* Standard plastic panarello steam thing is awful - modded to a Silvia wand for much better steaming, and with a PID for more steam power

* Almost entirely metal / stainless steel (other than drip tray / buttons / plastic handle and water tank).

* Longevity will be measured in double digits of years if your maintenance schedule is good, single digits of years if not

* 58mm (industry standard) portafilter / baskets

* Probably the simplest machine around to fix / repair / modify yourself.

I'd go with a Classic...


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

MrShades said:


> Classic vs DTP...
> 
> DTP:
> 
> ...


This is all really useful but I think I would go for the DTP.

I plan to buy from Lakeland so will get a 3 year warranty.

I know nothing about coffee machines and just want to make a decent coffee at home.

If one day I want to go for something different I can buy a second machine or sell the DTP.

Saying all that I'm still not 100% decided!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If you just want good coffee from the 'get go', go for the DTP.

Be prepared to bin it in a few years time once the warranty expires.

The Classic is great but takes some understanding and dedication. But it wil last as long as you want it to.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ive had both, the sage is the better machine. But i would not of traded those couple of years with a classic for anything. As someone above said; a great machine to learn with. Teaches you so much in terms of steaming and temp surfing/control etc.


----------

